# how long does it take for new plants to start growing?



## smit3183 (Sep 11, 2011)

Got some contortion val, leopard val, ancharis and water sprite 4 days ago and they don't seem to be doing anything. The water sprite is starting to lightly brown, same goes for the vals. The ancharis looks the same as when I bought it. Was told not to use any flourish fertilizer for couple of weeks. Have 8.2-8.4 ph and hard water which is suitable for these plants. Lights are on 8 hrs a day


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

What kind of light (size, wattage, color temperature)? And over what size tank?

I'm not sure why someone would say not to use the flourish for a couple weeks. Are there fish already in the tank?


----------



## smit3183 (Sep 11, 2011)

It's a 55g with just a standard fluorescent bulb. 3 platies, 6 cherry barbs and 5 zebra danios. Was told not to use the flourish until the plants established themselves which he said is a couple of weeks


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

smit3183 said:


> It's a 55g with just a standard fluorescent bulb. 3 platies, 6 cherry barbs and 5 zebra danios. Was told not to use the flourish until the plants established themselves which he said is a couple of weeks


I have read similar, though I do not follow this myself. When I set up a new tank I plant it well on day one, with fish added, and I dose Flourish Comp the day following and thence every week. This makes sense to me, as there will not yet be organics in the substrate to provide nutrients, so they have to come from somewhere.

It is true that plants when moved to a new environment can take time to adjust and establish. This can vary depending upon the plant species and the changes--water parameters being hardness and pH can be significant to the plant, plus different lighting. I'm not sure I've ever really thought of it at the time, but I think my plants generally show new growth (leaves) within a couple weeks. Again, different plants can react differently.

Existing leaves yellowing/browning can be due to just the environmental change. Or perhaps if something is missing, though 4 days is not sufficient time to really judge this.

I would look into your light though. A single T8 fluorescent tube full length (48-inch) over a 55g is fine, you are at low-moderate lighting, and a majority of plants will grow with this. But the tube itself may need replacing if it is the one that came with the fixture. If you look at one end, there will be printing; tell us what it says and we can advise further.

Byron.


----------



## smit3183 (Sep 11, 2011)

8000k Full spectrum daylight, 32w 120v 48'. That's what is printed


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

smit3183 said:


> 8000k Full spectrum daylight, 32w 120v 48'. That's what is printed


That should be OK. Give the plants time to settle, and dose Flourish as suggested previously.

I assume the Water Sprite is floating? It will be fine floating. I have had this plant slow moving it from tank to tank even.


----------



## Mikinct2 (May 10, 2020)

Byron said:


> I have read similar, though I do not follow this myself. When I set up a new tank I plant it well on day one, with fish added, and I dose Flourish Comp the day following and thence every week. This makes sense to me, as there will not yet be organics in the substrate to provide nutrients, so they have to come from somewhere.
> 
> It is true that plants when moved to a new environment can take time to adjust and establish. This can vary depending upon the plant species and the changes--water parameters being hardness and pH can be significant to the plant, plus different lighting. I'm not sure I've ever really thought of it at the time, but I think my plants generally show new growth (leaves) within a couple weeks. Again, different plants can react differently.
> 
> ...


Majority of rooted plants take awhile, a few weeks to root. Those plants do not get nutrients from their leaves. 

Putting a lot of excess nutrients like plant fertilizers will just end up growing brown & green algae’s or hair algae.

Yes, if they had Anubis, Java Fern or floating plants or even stem plants then adding liquid Ferts would be beneficial.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

op was in 2012. Wonder how the plants did.


----------

